# Co2 Problem ~~



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I got an issue with my pressurized co2, I discovered the solenoid won't shut itself off completely when the power is off. 

I took it apart and tries to clean it...

Afterward, I put the pieces together and turn on the power, somehow the needle valve has lost it affect, and the bubbles keep on gushing out until the power is off.



a few facts...

1) The solenoid does have a clicking noise when it is on or off

2) I think the main valve (Co2 tank) has lost it function (I closed the valve and the air is still gushing out from the solenoid when the power is on) 

3) The solenoid does not close properly, and it have 1 bubble per 2 seconds of leakage before the cleaning took place...

What do you guys think??? ><''


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> I got an issue with my pressurized co2, I discovered the solenoid won't shut itself off completely when the power is off.
> 
> I took it apart and tries to clean it...
> 
> ...


if the solenoid is de-energized then the magnet should close, if you still have c02 coming out then your solenoid isnt closing all the way


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

don said:


> if the solenoid is de-energized then the magnet should close, if you still have c02 coming out then your solenoid isnt closing all the way


If my solenoid isnt closing all the way, is there a way to fix it?


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

you need to determine if its the actuator ( the electrical piece on top) or the valve stem, if its clicking chances are its the valve stem( lower piece, brass in most cases). You can remove the top nut and gain access to the plunger, if you cant get a replacement piece youre better off replacing the valve stem.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02*

i have a feeling the regulator is blown ,, 1000 psi blowing into the needle valve and solonoid will give u the gushing in his bubble counter .i rec he remove regulator and electronic solonoid and run it with out the solonoid to veryify the tank valve or the solonoid .


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ok, I will do the experiment tomorrow and update the progress 

thanks for the advice


----------

